# Blue Moon and my two tanks...........



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Since I have to start over with everything, might as well start over with my blog, so here it is again:

This is going to be a blog about my halfmoon betta and my two tanks, the 5.5 gallon and 55 gallon. Since I have had my halfmoon betta, I have named him Blue Moon, because he is blue and he is a halfmoon so I thought that would be an appropriate name for him. Now a little about my two tanks, first the 5.5 gallon then the 55 gallon.

5.5 gallon tank:
I got the 5.5 gallon the same day I got Blue Moon. I set the tank up, put in three decorations from my 55 gallon tank, and let the 5.5 gallon tank cycle. I tested the water every other day or so to check where the water parameters were, did only one water change. When I saw that the ammonia and nitrite were 0ppm, I tested for nitrate, I had 20ppm nitrate. YAY! My 5.5 gallon tank has cycled. I was so proud of myself for getting a tank cycled. I did a fish cycle, which is why I had to watch the water parameters so they didn't get toxic for my betta. It does take 6-8 weeks to cycle a tank. But if you have things from another tank, you can speed up the cycle by 1/2 the time.

55 gallon tank:
This tank has been through a lot and I am actually surprised that it can still hold water. It has leaked before and my mom has fixed it and it still holds water very well. It is an old tank, so I am hoping to get it going and cycled so I can get fish in it and enjoy this hobby a bit more than I am right now. 

The 55 gallon is a work in progress with trying to get some time to get on it and get it set up and running, by life just keeps happening. I really want to get this tank going so I can get fish in it.

The fish I want are community fish, I want about three or four different small fish in the 55 gallon, here is a list:

Neon tetras
otocinclus
hatchetfish, have to figure out how to close off the top
zebra danios

Of course I will be researching all of these fish to see if they are compatible with each other. Might make a nice community tank, simple is what I am going for with my 55 gallon if it cycles, which I hope that it does.

I may do the center fish thing, but I am not sure what center fish I want yet. But I do plan on doing big schools of those three, neons, hatchets, and zebra danios. I would love to have a very peaceful fish as a center fish with the small fish.

The other day I picked up some shells from the Silverdale Waterfront Park and I am going to use them in my 55 gallon tank when I get it set up and running.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Do you have a plan for a centerpiece fish yet? If not, then I know someone on here that sells some cool cichlids.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

I would be careful with the shells, they can possibly alter your ph levels.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I will definitely be careful with the shells. I want to find something that won't alter my pH too much. I may leave the shells out altogether, just not sure what I am going to do quite yet with them.

Oh WildForFish, I sent you a PM.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

big b: I am not sure what center fish U am going to go with yet. I am not sure that cichlids will go with some of the fish that I want to keep. I will check into that.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

It's some dude on here. If I could only remember his name. I know he sells something like urganda cichlids? The name is fuzzy. But I bookmarked a few pages on the fish. I can find it if you want


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

The stock list will not do well with Rift Lake Cichlids.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

That name I gave for the cichlid was not correct most likely. I was just guessing. I think the name had an o close to the beginning.


----------

